# trigger shot tonight ..advice needed



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

have hcg (Pregnyl) injection to do tonight at 9.00

clinic gave me a sheet on how to administer it and it says to inject at a 90 degree angle. ( think deb or lorraine might have said 90 as well not sure)

instructions with the drug say at a 45 degree angle.

what has everyone else done their pregnyl jab at.


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Queenie I wouldn't stress about it!!!!!!!!!   Just get it in you - i always inject the same way with whatever drug / jab I'm doing!
I'm sure someone will be on to give you the 'correct' angle - but try not to worry - it will enter your blood stream regardless!
Good luck Queenie - for today and for ec X


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

to be honest there are 2 school of thought (I am a nurse) and some inject at 45 and others at 90- but basically it is a subcut injection- so like the stimming drugs you have been taking and the same depth, it just needs to be a little way under the skin, you probably have been give orange needles to do it.
wising you luck for EC and hope that you have lots of eggs
L x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck with the trigger

i have always jabbed the trigger at 45 degrees


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Good luck with your trigger Queenie, i would just do it the same as you do menopur. May see you in clinic if I am on Fri, but I think I may be in Weds. Hope you get plenty of eggs   xx


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

I've got to start injecting Gestone for the first time in my bum with a big needle! Ouch not looking forward to doing it myself  xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

girls have you seen my video thread?

i will bump it up

cath gestone is fine really, i do it a different way to the clinic though and don't pinch the skin


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi Kara, Yeh Debbie said that you have done a vid for gestone, is that right? I wouldn't mind checking before I do it tom night! xx


----------



## heleychamp (Jul 25, 2008)

Queenie i did my trigger the same as Menopur, good luck and i might see you on Wednesday aswell although i have my fingers crossed for Friday xxx

Cath huni hope your well and good luck with your jabs xxx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

good luck with trigger queenie   i cant remember doing it at an angle i must of just whacked it in


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks for your replies. think i will do it the same as menopur. 
thanks for the video bump kara, 

cath good luck with the gestone jabs tonight, how long do you have to do them for.

helen good luck for wed or friday, i'm in on tuesday and then either thurs or friday. perhaps i might see you then.


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Queenie, please dont stress hun, i like miriam, just whacked it in.. good luck


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Good luck with your jab Queenie, I'm sure it will be fine

Kara, thanks loads for the gestone video, it's given me a better idea of where to inject. I can do it tomorrow night now xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cath the first few jabs i got dh to draw on my bum, one big cross ( section butt check into 4) and then i sectioned the upper outer square into yet another 4 and jabbed in the upper outer one of those.

the worry i had was getting the right place, i asked louise to draw on my bum but she refused lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

well trigger shot done. 

yeah no more injections 

cath good luck with the gestone injection.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

queenie.. great news enjoy your drug free day tomorrow honey and try not to worry too much, I promise you i was worried sick about EC and it really really is fine xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well doe queenie

enjoy your drug free day, its all go now


----------



## lola C (Jun 16, 2007)

Just wanted to wish you luck for EC Queenie - hope you have lots of gooduns! XXX


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well done queenie... all systems go now


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Wishing you loads of luck for tuesday


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Yaay well done Queenie. Good luck for tomorrow, you will be fine.... enojy the drugs xxx


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Good luck for tomorrow Queenie!!  I'm sure it'll go really well and really it's painless and before you know it you'll be back in the recovery area waiting to go home.
Take care, Laura


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Good luck Queenie


----------

